# Anyone ever have a problem with CPS while living in RV full time with kids?



## gypsyfam (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to hear stories, near brushes, ect. What to expect if CPS does become involved as far as continuing to live in a RV. Any one live in a particularly friendly area for that?


----------

